
Why subscriptions – not free content – is the future of media - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/subscriptions-free-content-future-media
======
dazc
From experience, the downsides of the subscription model are that you have to
sign-up to a deal where there are significant barriers to cancellation.

Also, you still get the ads and the click-bait articles.

